# Collien Fernandes @ Das perfekte Promi Dinner 12.07.2009



## Tokko (14 Juli 2009)

*Download:*

Rapidshare
http://rapidshare.com/files/2558392...s_perfekte_Promi_Dinner_20090712_SC_mpeg2.MPG

Uploaded.to
http://ul.to/bxcfvb



*Thx to SnoopyScan *​
.


----------



## sway2003 (15 Juli 2009)

Oh man....is das ein Glückspilz der Collien zur Freundin hat !!!!


----------



## tommtomm (22 Juli 2009)

oh ja...


----------



## BorisBeckamnn (23 Juli 2009)

danke sehr


----------



## Katzun (23 Juli 2009)

ick finde die beiden passen gut zusammen

alles gute collien!

und danke tokko


----------



## Buterfly (23 Juli 2009)

Schicke Wohnung 

:thx: für das Video


----------



## udoreiner (24 Juli 2009)

schickes video.. danke für die süsse collien


----------



## Punisher (9 Aug. 2010)

Collien könnt ich den ganzen Tag anschauen


----------



## hagen69 (12 Aug. 2010)

danke 4 Collien


----------



## borstel (25 Sep. 2012)

Allett Dead kann ma da noch watt machen?


----------



## telefon000 (25 Sep. 2012)

tolle szenen mit collien, aber kein zeugnis ihrer kochkünste


----------



## severinb (26 Sep. 2012)

gut aussehen tut sie ja, aber ich hab mal gehört, daß sie überhaupt nicht kochen kann.
hat sie das in der sendung bewiesen?


----------



## Elander (26 Sep. 2012)

bestimmt, sonderlich klug ist sie ja nicht. das sieht man ja schon an ihrer männerwahl


----------



## MrMyjagi (26 Sep. 2012)

Leider schon down wäre klasse wenn mans nochma uppen könnte

mfg
MrMyjagi


----------



## utzi (6 Okt. 2012)

schicke collien, danke


----------



## mephisto83 (6 Okt. 2012)

super ding. danke


----------

